# Welding - Not sure what to do



## Reece_ (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello,

After taking the side skirts of my car I was greeted with some pretty bad rot by the wheel arch, only on the one side.

So took it to a welder.

Here is the damage










After being welded 
How does it look?









How it looks now










As someone pointed out it looks like there is a bit of a gap at the top, which could result in water getting in?

Absolutely gutted and not sure what to do.

Really appreciate any advice, thank you :thumb:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

To be honest the welder needs shot, that's a crap patch. It's not just the gap, look at all the marks left where he has tried to shape the patch. Looks like he's tried to shape it with a screwdriver


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

thats just a bodge over job to keep it legal

idealy it needed to be cut out into a neat square then a perfectly fitting patch made and welded in so its pretty much as good as new

edit if your happy with a patch up...get some seam sealer and apply over the welds to seal up any gaps


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

What did he use to cut the metal, his teeth?...


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

have a look on here
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339252&page=15


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Wtf :0 you didnt pay him did you? Is it not meant to be in line with the arch?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeeeezuz i thought the days of shoving a stick down a pidgeons throat and making it poo everywhere were long gone.
Who done it stevie wonder??


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

depends what he asked for in all fairness

if its a cheap mot weld up thats just what you get..a patch welded over the rust

restoring the panel to almost as new condition is alot more money


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Its a patch weld, will you get this time through the MOT, next year you have to do it again as the rust have eaten through the rest. 
Needs properly cut out, all the rot removed and than patched in, not over. 
Not every good welder can weld thin plate, its a art on it's own.
You would have been better to braze it when you want a patch like that, not so much heat distortion. 
you can seam seal it for now, but it's not going to last, a good body shop can sort it for you, by cutting all the rot out, that way it will last.
also did he use weldable primer to protect the bar metal.


----------



## Reece_ (Nov 12, 2014)

m4rkymark said:


> To be honest the welder needs shot, that's a crap patch. It's not just the gap, look at all the marks left where he has tried to shape the patch. Looks like he's tried to shape it with a screwdriver


See what you mean so I guess so


----------



## Reece_ (Nov 12, 2014)

neilos said:


> What did he use to cut the metal, his teeth?...


Must off :wall:


----------



## Reece_ (Nov 12, 2014)

marc147 said:


> Wtf :0 you didnt pay him did you? Is it not meant to be in line with the arch?


Should be


----------



## Reece_ (Nov 12, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Jeeeezuz i thought the days of shoving a stick down a pidgeons throat and making it poo everywhere were long gone.
> Who done it stevie wonder??


:lol::lol:



Caledoniandream said:


> Its a patch weld, will you get this time through the MOT, next year you have to do it again as the rust have eaten through the rest.
> Needs properly cut out, all the rot removed and than patched in, not over.
> Not every good welder can weld thin plate, its a art on it's own.
> You would have been better to braze it when you want a patch like that, not so much heat distortion.
> ...


Thank you for the advice. I think I'm going to get it completely redone, and not sure on the weldable primer 



steveo3002 said:


> thats just a bodge over job to keep it legal
> 
> idealy it needed to be cut out into a neat square then a perfectly fitting patch made and welded in so its pretty much as good as new
> 
> edit if your happy with a patch up...get some seam sealer and apply over the welds to seal up any gaps


Thank you, going to have to get it redone elsewhere :thumb:


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Yup as stevo said ....patch cut out and a patch made from the bit removed and butt welded back into place then small skim of filler to blend etc 


Tommy


----------



## Reece_ (Nov 12, 2014)

mr paint said:


> Yup as stevo said ....patch cut out and a patch made from the bit removed and butt welded back into place then small skim of filler to blend etc
> 
> Tommy


Thank you


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Just reiterating what has been said really... What has been done is just a cheap bodge, the plate has been put over the rust and will suffise for MOT purposes however if this is a car you care about then start again! Very difficult to find someone who will do it properly... You'll need to explain exactly what you want doing and let whoever is doing it know that you want a proper job doing and don't mind paying the extra as to be honest that is what it will boil down to for most people... If you want a proper job doing it will take time which of course is going to cost you but if its a keeper (The car) then get itit done properly once and for all


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Looked a straightforward repair which with a little more time could have been done tidily. If you can live with it and it's covered, seal it bung some wax oil in and it may last a while. Depends if you want to keep the car longer term, a guy at work just drives his car until it blows quite literally, last one ran out of oil. If its one of those it should see you through


----------

